# the BIG Lebowski



## rabbitislove (Nov 23, 2008)

Is my favourite movie of all time. At least one of them. Its fucking perfect. 

Any other women here oggle over The Dude and/or Walter Sobchak? I'm not so much into John Goodman, but I love the scenes where the dude is either in the tub or shirtless. 

DISCUSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 24, 2008)

"You ever heard of the Seattle Seven...? That was me...and six other guys"


Fav movie, Rabbit. Fav movie.

And I'm a John Goodman groupie, so I enjoy watching either one of those tasty men throughout the film.

Interestingly enough, did you see Iron Man??
Jeff Bridges was in that, and he had chunked up a bit from his Dude-playing days. I thought he looked splendid.

"Nihilists! Fuck me. I mean, say what you like about the tenets of National Socialism, Dude, at least it's an ethos"

Wow...I apologize for the quote-fest.
You got me all hot and bothered with this gem of a topic.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 24, 2008)

Dude, this is my favorite movie of all time.

"Donny, you're out of your element! Dude, the Chinaman is not the issue here!"

"The Dude, his dudeness, El Duderino..."


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 24, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> "You ever heard of the Seattle Seven...? That was me...and six other guys"
> 
> 
> Fav movie, Rabbit. Fav movie.
> ...



Also, the fact that you love this movie makes the third reason you are awesome. Your music taste and your gorgeousness are the other two.


----------



## warwagon86 (Nov 24, 2008)

haha i have not seen this film in a lifetime!!!


----------



## Love.Metal (Nov 24, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Also, the fact that you love this movie makes the third reason you are awesome. Your music taste and your gorgeousness are the other two.




Aw, thank you, my darling!!!

*blushing*



I think we now have a Big Lebowski fan club in here...secret handshake??


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 24, 2008)

"So what are you saying? When you get divorced you turn in your library card? You get a new license? You stop being Jewish?"


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 24, 2008)

Lol.. omfg classic.. love this movie!

It's also one of my other halfs all time faves so we watch it often :happy:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 24, 2008)

I have yet to see this movie. I now have it on my netflix. Will watch this weekend sometime and report back then.


----------



## rabbitislove (Nov 24, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> "So what are you saying? When you get divorced you turn in your library card? You get a new license? You stop being Jewish?"



3,000 years of beautiful tradition, from Moses to Sandy Koufax, your damn right I'm living in the past!!!!


----------



## rabbitislove (Nov 24, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Interestingly enough, did you see Iron Man??
> Jeff Bridges was in that, and he had chunked up a bit from his Dude-playing days. I thought he looked splendid.



Noo, but now I'll have to check it out. I have suuuch a huge crush on the Dude its rediculous.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 24, 2008)

mmm...John Goodman

he's my first true love in BHM-land :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 24, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I have yet to see this movie. I now have it on my netflix. Will watch this weekend sometime and report back then.



:huh: You need to watch it TONIGHT, lady!

haha


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 25, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Aw, thank you, my darling!!!
> 
> *blushing*
> 
> ...



The secret handshake should involve putting our hands in the proper orientation to stick your fingers in a bowling ball, preceded by a high five and followed by a pound that explodes. Uh, then we have to kiss. Sorry, it's part of the ritual


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 25, 2008)

Great flick definitely one of my favorites from the brothers Cohen and plus I'm a fan of anything that has Sam Elliot in it, except maybe Ghostrider


----------



## viracocha (Nov 25, 2008)

"Son, this is what happens when you f*ck a stranger in the ass!"

Oh, Walter...


----------



## JiminOR (Nov 25, 2008)

viracocha said:


> "Son, this is what happens when you f*ck a stranger in the ass!"
> 
> Oh, Walter...


 
I caught a couple of minutes of Big Lebowski on tv a while back, and they replaced that phrase with "this is what happens when you pass a stranger in the alps"

I thought that was brilliant myself.


----------



## viracocha (Nov 25, 2008)

That's why you need a sherpa. 
Okay, Himalayas are not the Alps, but now more people will know about the all-important sherpa!


----------



## Koldun (Nov 26, 2008)

"Chavez (spelling?) means nothing to 'the Jesus'."


----------



## Koldun (Nov 26, 2008)

"We can go to Inn-and-Out."


----------



## RentonBob (Nov 26, 2008)

Saturday, Donny, is Shabbos, the Jewish day of rest. That means that I don't work, I don't get in a car, I don't fucking ride in a car, I don't pick up the phone, I don't turn on the oven, and I sure as shit don't fucking roll! Shomer shabbos!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 26, 2008)

Uh oh, I stumbled upon a thread about my favourite movie. I've never posted in here before. 

"And let's also not forget - let's not forget, Dude - that keeping wildlife, uh, an amphibious rodent, for uh, you know, domestic, within the city - that ain't legal either."

"She's not my special lady, she's my fucking lady friend. I'm just helping her conceive, man!"


----------



## boompoet (Nov 26, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> And I'm a John Goodman groupie, so I enjoy watching either one of those tasty men throughout the film.



I was told once, "You're sexy, but in a John Goodman kind of way." I think they were being insulting while trying to NOT be insulting. To know hot chicks dig the third Blues Brother makes me feel a little better about it.


----------



## jdwhitak (Nov 26, 2008)

Give us the money Lebowski or we fucks you up!


----------



## Big Jefe (Nov 26, 2008)

Ahh finally Lebowski makes it here... 

I just watched IronMan last night and I was like "Dude is that Bridges?" and then I see him take a swig of scotch and he does it identical to the way The Dude sips on a Caucasian (aka White Russian to you non-achievers).

I've probably seen TBL more times than I care to count, and most recently at a midnight madess show... It was great to see it again on the big screen.

"I myself dabbled in Pacifism... not in 'Nam of course"

edit: (BTW I haven't posted in ages, and just noticed that I have Walter as my avatar... and a quote in the signature SWEET!)

"Does he still write?"
"Oh no... He have health problems"


----------



## Big Jefe (Nov 26, 2008)

oh yeah...

www.lebowskifest.com 

"The bums will always lose!"


----------



## viracocha (Nov 27, 2008)

Your revolution is over!
Do what your parents did, get a job!

I always loved when Treehorn's goons are harrassing him, dunking his head in the toilet:
Where's the money Lebowski?
--It's down there, let me take another look. ~dunk~


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 27, 2008)

"In the parlance of our times..."


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Nov 27, 2008)

This is up there in my top 3 movies of all time...I can quote just about every part of this movie. And apparently, I've been named "Walter Sobchak" by all of my friends. Seems I have the look, attitude, and character that Walter does, according to them.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 28, 2008)

Donny shut the fu - the league game's Saturday?


----------



## chocolate desire (Nov 28, 2008)

"Fortunately, I'm adhering to a pretty strict, uh, drug, uh, regimen to keep my mind, you know, uh, limber."


----------



## Funk MD (Nov 30, 2008)

He's a good man, Jeffrey. And thorough.

Best... movie... ever. I will not argue this.


----------



## Happenstance (Nov 30, 2008)

I didn't like the movie, and I'm only saying so because no one else did, and I have to see if I'm the only one.


----------



## escapist (Dec 1, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> I didn't like the movie, and I'm only saying so because no one else did, and I have to see if I'm the only one.



Naaa I liked it, just not my favorite of all time. I probably quote "Fight Club" more often. It has more useful incites than most movies.



> "You're not your job. You're not how much money you have in the bank. You're not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You're not your fucking khakis."
> 
> "On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero."
> 
> "Man, I see in fight club the strongest and smartest men who've ever lived. I see all this potential, and I see squandering. God damn it, an entire generation pumping gas, waiting tables; slaves with white collars. Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate so we can buy shit we don't need. We're the middle children of history, man. No purpose or place. We have no Great War. No Great Depression. Our Great War's a spiritual war... our Great Depression is our lives. We've all been raised on television to believe that one day we'd all be millionaires, and movie gods, and rock stars. But we won't. And we're slowly learning that fact. And we're very, very pissed off. "



I could go on and on. It has a lot to do with the way I live my life today. Its the close of thanksgiving weekend and let me tell ya, a lot of my family thinks I'm nuts cause I'm not one of the sheep that gets up at 7am goes to work comes home at 6pm eats dinner, washes his undies, watches whatever crappy TV show people watch these days (Heroes isn't crap ) then does it the rest of the week, just so he can wash his car on Saturday, go golfing on Sunday, and just keep doing it over and over till the average 33,000 days of his total existence are gone. Its why I suck the life out of every moment, drink up the sunlight of every amazing morning I see.

I have the feeling The Dude can totally relate to me though.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 1, 2008)

Funk MD said:


> He's a good man, Jeffrey. And thorough.
> .



I think my favorite scene is the montage in the Dude's car, right after the visit to the doctor. The CCR tune is used brilliantly with the editing. 

D+!

It's obvious Larry's not a Little Lebowski Urban Achiever.


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Dec 1, 2008)

escapist said:


> Naaa I liked it, just not my favorite of all time. I probably quote "Fight Club" more often. It has more useful incites than most movies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While Fight Club was a great movie, it is no where near as good as the book. You should use some quotes out of the book too, like:

Deliver me from Swedish furniture.
Deliver me from clever art...
...May I never be complete.
May I never be content.
May I never be perfect.

or

A minute of perfection was worth the effort. A moment was the most you could ever expect from perfection.

or

Marla tells me how in the wild you don't see old animals because as soon as they age, animals die. If they get sick or slow down, something stronger kills them. Animals aren't meant to get old. Marla lies down on her bed and undoes the tie on her bathrobe, and says our culture has made death something wrong. Old animals should be an unnatural exception. Freaks.

There was just so much in the book that they left out (as the usual case goes), and they just had to Hollywood-ize the ending. SPOILER! The buildings don't blow up in the end of the book! And just they way The Narrator and Tyler meet in the movie was a far cry and a shame compared to how they met in the book. How they met in the book was one of my favorite moments from all of Palahniuk's books, and I've read every single one of his. But all in all, it was a good movie.

Oh, and:

Dude: Walter, you can't do that. These guys're like me, they're pacificists. Smokey was a conscientious objector.
Walter: You know Dude, I myself dabbled with pacifism at one point. Not in Nam, of course--


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 1, 2008)

boompoet said:


> I was told once, "You're sexy, but in a John Goodman kind of way." I think they were being insulting while trying to NOT be insulting. To know hot chicks dig the third Blues Brother makes me feel a little better about it.




Well, to be told that you are like the Great John Goodman in any way is for sure a compliment of highest kind. 

He's the only reason I could stand to watch Roseanne.....blah. I would just have the sound on mute until I saw his gorgeous body scoot into the screen...*drools*


----------



## Love.Metal (Dec 1, 2008)

On another note...this thread totally makes me need a Caucasian...it's only one in the afternoon here, but hell...I'm totally gonna go make me one a' those bitches.



*yells from the bar* Does anyone else want one?!?


----------



## g-squared (Dec 1, 2008)

So I was watching Ace of Cakes on the food network the other day, and they had to make a Big Lebowski themed cake for Lebowski fest. It was shaped like a severed toe and white russian flavored. I really wanted some of it.


----------



## JellyRollSoul (Jun 19, 2010)

I know this is a very old thread, but curiosity got the best of me. First of all, I'm definitely down with The Dude (His Dudeness, or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing.) But I'm also a big fan of the Coen Brothers movies in general, and I've noticed that they have used quite a few fat guy characters in their movies. I love them for that. I'm a bi guy and into big men (and BBWs) and think John Goodman is hot as hell. I like some of the other BHM actors from their movies too. I don't think its a psychosexual thing necessarily, but it is obvious that they like the aesthetic of big men in their films. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't believe I missed this thread ... I love "The Dude" ... can't wait for Lebowski fest, about 3 weeks away, nice that it's literally down the road from me and I don't have to fly/drive across country to come to it. Though it's been pretty damn hot recently, don't know if I want to venture out of the AC this year.


----------



## Tenacious Dave (Jun 22, 2010)

The Big Lebowski is one of my ALL time favourites! i can keep watching it and NEVER get bored lol The Dude Abides 

Also if anyone has seen Crazy Heart with Jeff Bridges also! they make a HUGE reference to The Big Lebwoski in it! rite at the begining Bridges sits at the bar in the bowling alley, not only that they use they exact same camera angle as they did when they sat at the bar in The Big Lebwoski lol

"God damn you Walter! You fuckin' asshole! Everything's a fuckin' travesty with you, man! And what was all that shit about Vietnam? What the FUCK, has anything got to do with Vietnam? What the fuck are you talking about"


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 22, 2010)

Tenacious Dave said:


> "God damn you Walter! You fuckin' asshole! Everything's a fuckin' travesty with you, man! And what was all that shit about Vietnam? What the FUCK, has anything got to do with Vietnam? What the fuck are you talking about"



That scene was EPIC ... from the great location on the cliffs to the folgers can (purchased at Ralph's of course).


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 22, 2010)

*Maude Lebowski*: Does the female form make you uncomfortable, Mr. Lebowski? 
*The Dude*: Uh, is that what this is a picture of? 
*Maude Lebowski*: In a sense, yes. My art has been commended as being strongly vaginal which bothers some men. The word itself makes some men uncomfortable. Vagina. 
*The Dude*: Oh yeah? 
*Maude Lebowski*: Yes, they don't like hearing it and find it difficult to say whereas without batting an eye a man will refer to his dick or his rod or his Johnson. 
*The Dude*: Johnson? 
*Maude Lebowski*: Do you like sex, Mr. Lebowski? 
*The Dude*: 'Scuse me? 
*Maude Lebowski*: Sex. The physical act of love. Coitus. Do you like it? 
*The Dude*: I was talking about my rug. 
*Maude Lebowski*: You're not interested in sex? 
*The Dude*: You mean coitus?


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 26, 2010)

*Donny:* "Are these the Nazi's Walter?"

*Walter:* "No, Donny, these men are nihilists, there's nothing to be afraid of."


----------



## watts63 (Aug 28, 2010)

"Son, this is what happens when you F*CK A STRANGER IN THE A**!"

I f'n love this movie to death. Oh yeah & I remember:

"MARK IT ZERO!"


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 28, 2010)

I need to see this movie again. Love The Dude. I'm a big Coen Bros fan, although my favorites of theirs would be Fargo, Miller's Crossing, Blood Simple, and No Country. This one is definitely up there, though.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 28, 2010)

cross posting to show off my shirt


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2010)

It cracks me up every time- no matter how many times I have seen it already


----------



## viracocha (Aug 28, 2010)

I love that this thread is still alive. Has anyone become an ordained minister of Dudism yet?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh, no way, Furious. That shirt is too cool. I don't know why I didn't notice that before. My favorite episode of Ace of Cakes is when they did the Big Lebowski cake for the Lebowskifest in Louisville.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 29, 2010)

You want a toe? I can get you a toe.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Aug 29, 2010)

Best movie ever made  Along with A Clockwork Orange and TRON!


----------



## watts63 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> You want a toe? I can get you a toe.



"FORGET ABOUT THE F*CKING TOE!"


----------

